# Strange problem with ssh



## kyrrin (Sep 24, 2012)

Fellow techies,

I've run across some very strange behavior on FreeBSD 8.0, involving ssh.

Specifically: Whenever I attempt a connection, the thing responds to the initial attempt and asks for my user name. I give it. Instead of prompting me for my password, the thing simply sits there for about 10-15 seconds and then disconnects.

I'm baffled. I've checked everything I did to my sshd_config file, and nothing has changed since I first built the system a couple of years ago. Annoyingly enough, it USED to work!

Thoughts?

Thanks much.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 24, 2012)

You might want to upgrade this machine because it is currently unsupported. In the mean time change the following in sshd_config and monitor the auth.log.


```
UseDNS no
```


----------



## mamalos (Sep 24, 2012)

Also,

check your /etc/pam.d/sshd settings.

Generally: find default configs for both /etc/ssh/sshd_config and /etc/pam.d/sshd, restart the daemon and check again (I suppose there is no chance that you start sshd from inetd(8)?).


----------



## kyrrin (Sep 25, 2012)

*Got it, thanks!*



			
				gkontos said:
			
		

> You might want to upgrade this machine because it is currently unsupported. In the mean time change the following in sshd_config and monitor the auth.log.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That little snippet of code cured the problem completely. Thanks much!

And yes, upgrade is being planned.


----------

